

Technology = Salvation (WSJ) - hga
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22and+science+hasn%27t+delivered.+Except+for+computers+and+the+Internet%22+site%3Awsj.com

======
Unseelie
At a recent family gathering, my father's generation (boomers) joked about how
the social debt was my problem. My problem is a hundred and ten trillion
dollars of social debt, or three hundred fifty thousand per
person(<http://www.usdebtclock.org/>)..write your officials, ask why this
nation isn't researching nanotech. <http://www.nanotech-
now.com/columns/?article=424>

~~~
hga
While your link touches on some of the issues holding it back, the strongest
reason seems to be how it threatens the existing chemistry research
establishment, who are happy to accept zillions of dollars for "nanotech"
research that's ordinary chemistry, all the while bad mouthing the prospects
for "real" nanotech (Drexler style):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1729945>

